# Hello from Wyoming



## Broken A Ranch (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey there.. my name is Liz and I own/operate a small paint and quarter horse breeding program currently in Wyoming as well as being self employed as a web designer. At the moment I have 9 broodies (including up and comings) and 3 stallions (one soon to be gelded)

You can check out my website at http://brokenaranch.com - but be forewarned its under construction again so there are no pics up yet.

Hmmmm I think thats about it, I'm glad to be here! I thought I should introduce my program Meet:

Rafer 2007 Double Homozygous Dun Stallion 
















Shamus 2007 Grullo QH Stallion
















Dimond 2001 Bay Tobiano Mare - open for 2009 and her 08 colt








Illusion 2002 Sorrel Homozygous Tobiano Mare- in foal to Buck for 2009 and her baby Molly 2007 B/W Homozygous Tobiano Filly








Maggie 2007 B/S Sorrel Filly








Darby 2008 Dun tobiano filly








Spook 2002 Dunalino Tobiano Mare - Open for 2009








Twist 2002 Sorrel Tobiano Mare in foal to Buck for 2009








Keeley 2004 Dun QH Mare in foal to QTS Double Deuce for 2009








Buck 2001 Buckskin Tobiano Stallion (soon to be gelding)








Emma (and Maggie again) 2002 Sorrel QH Mare - Open for 2009












Thats the current gang - at least I don't think I missed anyone.... If you click here (http://www.brokenaranch.com/horse-sales/past-horse-sales) you can see the past horse sales. 



Sorry its so long! Enjoy!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch of Alabama and welcome to the horse form!!! I check your website and I enjoy and love your website!! Your horses are beautifull!!! Have you seen my website? www.parkerhorseranch.piczo.com I also have a topic under General about my website.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  What pretty horses!


----------



## Broken A Ranch (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you! This seems like a really nice board


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You are here!!!! Woo hooooo!!!!

You will really like it here. You'll be able to offer lots of GREAT advice!

8)


----------



## Broken A Ranch (Aug 14, 2008)

Solon said:


> You are here!!!! Woo hooooo!!!!
> 
> You will really like it here. You'll be able to offer lots of GREAT advice!
> 
> 8)


 YAY.. Solon has his own computer! Now we can whisper about that owner of yours mister hehe


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

your horses are beautiful 

welcome to the forum


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!!

OMG!! I want to do my internship soo bad out there in Wyoming!!! I've been looking for horse farms out there for a while but haven't found much.


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the group!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:shock: OMG Rafer is gorgeous. Can I come steal him, please?


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeexcellent...... Brokenbutt has arrived....let the mischief begin ...


----------



## majikhands (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello neighbor! Great to see someone from my neck of the woods. Oh wait---I think you have to have trees to qualify for woods :lol: You have some beautiful horses!


----------

